# Roamer - help in dating please



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

I was given the Roamer watch shown below about twenty years ago by my father, and have worn it regularly since. He always wore it whilst I was growing up, although I gather he bought it second hand. As far as I know, it has not had any work on it (beyond servicing). Apologies for the poor photographs - I am new to this lark.

Unlike most Roamers, it says nothing on the dial beyond the logo and 'Swiss made', but the logo style suggests (based on the images at the fascinating site http://roamer-watches.info/) that it may be from the 1950s. I thought it was probably a bit newer than that. Any information about the model or age would be much appreciated.

I know from the last service that this isn't a watch where the back comes off, but that instead the watch is pushed through the case - not something I would hazard myself.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Very nice looking watch. Yes it's a 1950s one. I would take that to an independent watchmaker to have it cleaned and serviced and it will look like new (almost).


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can get a little closer. The brevette numbers on the case back refer to the Swiss patent numbers for the waterproof case, and as these were granted in 1955 this watch must be later than this.

The crown logo was stopped after Rolex objected (understandably) in 1957/58, so you have a fairly tight window of production between 1955 and 1958

These Roamer watches are massively undervalued IMHO. I bought two more last week!


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks to both of you. Very interesting.

I have a second Roamer in slightly more 'distressed' condition with only two patent numbers on the back, which I am guessing may therefore be older. I'd welcome more information on that - I'll stick some photos up when I am next at home in daylight. It still works fine and I wear it regularly at weekends.

Actually I also have a third Roamer, from a popular auction site. I think it is probably a franken, although notwithstanding that suspicion I do rather like how it looks. Is it legitimate to post pictures to establish that it is just that, and not a genuine old watch that has somehow been spared the ravages of time? I gather there are forum rules that frown on posting fakes or frankens.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

fine for those purposes. Post 1975 Roamer used movements from anyone, including some low end things, but also there are a lot of indian frankens about. Please share and we can see if we can shed some light on it for you


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

OK, so let's get the likely franken out of the way first. I am suspicious that the back says 'Roamer Popular' but the face doesn't; that it has the 1950's Rolex-esque logo; and the movement appears much more recent. Is it as bad as I suspect? Still runs well and keeps time nicely.




























And the one for which I hold out a little more hope. Thanks in anticipation of your thoughts.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The first one is a stinker - more fake than franken, as you suspected.

The second one looks okay though!


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

As I suspected. Thanks for the comments. FU.


----------

